# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  الزعيم   VSالنسور

## ابو همام

*بسم  الله الذى  ﻻيضر  مع  اسمه شى  فى اﻻرض  وﻻ  فى السماء  وهو  السميع  العليم  
اللهم  انصر  المريخ
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد

وباذن الله تعالى فال خير لانتصار مريخي كبير ياابو همام

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مباراة زى الخابور،،،،،
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## عز الدين

*اللهم نصرك المؤزررررررررررر
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*ربنا إنا نسألك النصر المبين أللهم انصر الزعيم إنما حل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر ياااااااااااااااااالله للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستضيف النسور الليلة بتشكيلة جديدة

يستضيف المريخ في الثامنة من مساء اليوم على ملعبه بأمدرمان النسور ضمن مباريات الجولة الثانية عشرة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، ويدخل المريخ المباراة برصيد 20 نقطة ويبحث عن الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث، والصعود للصدارة مؤقتاً في انتظار ما تسفر عنه مباراة الهلال وأهلي الخرطوم المقامة يوم الجمعة المقبل في الجولة ذاتها، أما النسور فيدخل المباراة برصيد 16 نقطة وكان الفريق انتفض مؤخراً وحقق نتائج مميزة جعلته يقترب كثيراً من فرق المقدمة، وينتظر أن تشهد تشكيلة المريخ في مباراة اليوم تعديلات جذرية بعد أن كشف الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفريق عن نيته في إراحة بعض العناصر التي شاركت في لقاء الترجي الأفريقي الأخير ومنح الفرصة لبعض الأسماء التي لم تظهر في تلك المباراة.

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بسم  الله الذى  ﻻيضر  مع  اسمه شى  فى اﻻرض  وﻻ  فى السماء  وهو  السميع  العليم  

اللهم انصرك المؤزر للمريخ ياااااااااااااااااااااااااالله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*الــــــــــــــــــلـــــــــــــــــــهـــــــــ  ـم انــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 

المـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــخ
                        	*

----------


## د.فاضل

*​يا رب يا كريم انصر الزعيم
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*بالتوفيق للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*اللهم انصر المريخ ..
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					






*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺑﺴﻣﻚ ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﻣﺎﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻚ
ﺍﻧﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ يارب
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاااااقعة
					






ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*نصرك يارحيم ياكريم.
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*بسم الله الذى لا يضر مع اسمه شئ فى السماء ولا فى الارض
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الكورة منقولة يا جماعة
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*رابط يا شباب
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خمسة دقائق علي بداية المباراة والنتيجة تعادلية 0/0
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الصورة لم تصل من المصدر حسب كلام المذيع
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*إدمان الفشل لا يولد شيء غير الفشل المتواصل
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ربع ساعه والنتيجه تعادليه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*15 دقائق وما زالت النتيجة تعادلية
والنيلين تفشل في النقل المباشر وعادت حليمة لقديمها
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الركنيه الرابعه للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*4 ركنيات للمريخ مقابل ركنية واحدة للنسور
*

----------


## habashi

*ناس النيلين كرهونا ياخ المباراة جنبهم م قادرين ينقلوها
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*18 دقيقه والنتيجه تعادليه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*كل دقيقتين يسقط لاعب من النسور
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*20 د تعادل
*

----------


## habashi

*في رابط اذاعة يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*عبده جابر غائب
*

----------


## sonstar

*التشكيله
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا مؤزرا ياااااااااااااااالله
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*http://mixlr.com/gassomasudan/
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مباراه رتيبه ممله لا وجود لهجمات خطره على المرمييين
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*عدنا تاني للخرمجة المحلية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*جمال سالم امير الريح على مصعب رمضان شيبون ايمن سعيد راجى سالمون وانغا عبدو جابر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نصف ساعه والنتيجه بيضاء
                        	*

----------


## sabry

* أكيد حا تكون مملة بعد البلبلة الاعلامبة عن المجلس اليوم.............. اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم وكل يوم
*

----------


## habashi

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

15 دقائق وما زالت النتيجة تعادلية
والنيلين تفشل في النقل المباشر وعادت حليمة لقديمها




جايبين تلي ماتش ههههههههههههههههه حضرناها ف السبعينات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*للمره الرابعه يسقط لاعب من النسور ويتوقف اللعب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لعيبة النسور أتوا من أجل إضاعة الزمن بالتساقط بكثرة
*

----------


## معتز فضل الله كرار

*الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مخالفة لصالح المريخ على خط 18
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الدقيقة 32 وتعادلية
*

----------


## habashi

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

http://mixlr.com/gassomasudan/




شكرا يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ايمن سعيد علي الأرض واللعب متوقف
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الدقيقة 31 والنتيجة تعادل من الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر يارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله سيفتح المريخ تسجيل الأهداف ولن يتوقف بعدها
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*فريق النسور لاعب بحماس فايت الحد
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*باذن الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*انفراد للاعب النسور وهدف ضائع للنسور
                        	*

----------


## sabry

*من المباريات الاخيرة............ النسور من افضل الفرق................ اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم وكل يوم
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*التفاهم بين آلان وانجا وعبدو جابر  مفقود
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بطاقه صفراء لايمن سعيد
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ايمن سعيد ينال بطاقة صفراء
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بطاقة صفراء لايمن سعيد اول بطاقة فى المبارة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*40 دقيقة والتاعدل 0/0 قائم
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مصعب عمر بطى جدا فى التمرير
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم نصرك يااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وديدي يحيى يتعمد الخشونة مع أيمن سعيد وينال بطاقة صفراء
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بطاقه صفراء لوديد يحى لاعب النسور
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*نتمنى مشاركة عنكبة فى الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*40 دقيقة والتعادل ما زال قائم
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الركنيه الخامسه للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ركنية للمريخ فى الناحية الشمالية الشرقية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*سيطره مريخيه بلا فاعليه
                        	*

----------


## sabry

*مصعب اكتر لاعب في المريخ يخطئ في التمرير في المباريات الاخيرة
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*لا يوجد صناعة لعب بالمعنى الصحيح
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*يجب على المريخ البحث بجدية عن اطراف ملعب على قدر الطموح
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الدقيقة 45 والنتيجة تعادل سلبى حتى الان
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اشرف شيبون لاعب مبارة كبيرة وجميلة جدا
                        	*

----------


## ود من الله

*تعادل وربنا يستر من النسور
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*مصعب عمر والهدف الاول
                        	*

----------


## ود من الله

*قكوك زوووووط مصعب عمر واول اهداف المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مصعب يحرز الهدف الأول في الدقيقة 47
*

----------


## mohanur

*قووووووووووون  مصعب عمر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نهاية الشوط الأول بتقدم المريخ بهدف مصعب عمر
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نهاية الشوط الاول بتقدم المريخ بهدف مصعب عمر
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*بالتوفيق للمارد الاحمر
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*مبروك
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*قوووووووووووووون مصعب عمر
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*بس ياعبد المنعم وريني دي عملتها كيف  هههههههحيرتني والله ههههه    الله يبشرك على طول لكن انا لمن المذيع بيقول قوون كتبتها ليقت الشباب شالو الفرح ونثروه
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*معليش يس للضرورة احكام 

http://merrikhabonline.net/showthread.php?t=63515
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*المريخ محتاج لاطراف ملعب فى مستوى الطموح
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohanur
					

بس ياعبد المنعم وريني دي عملتها كيف  ههههههه حيرتني والله ههههه    الله يبشرك على طول لكن انا لمن المذيع بيقول قوون كتبتها ليقت الشباب شالو الفرح ونثروه



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يبشرك بصعود المريخ لدور المجموعات يا رب
والله حبيب اتعودنا علي كتابة قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون نكتب القاف ثم ضغط مستمر علي حرف الواو ثم النون
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بصراحه شوط ممل ورتيب 
اصابنا بالنعاس والنوم 
الحسنه الوحيده هدف مصعب والباقى .....؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 50 (50 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,لؤي شرفي,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,محمد النور,محمد زين العابدين,ali sirag,مريخي للابد,معتز فضل الله كرار,Azhari Siddeeg,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخ والتاريخ,المريود,امجد مريخ,الصاااااقعة,انور عبدون,ابو دعاء,ابوبكرتاج السر,ايمن الطاهر,استرلينى,بكري الخواض,farandakas,جلال الزبير,خال عمر,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,حبيب العجب,حسن بدري,حسن بشير,جكنون,Jeddu,Kajouma,Kamal Satti,Musab Wadshendi,رضا الدين على عثمان,زياد-ودالفضل,سيف الدين عمر عثمان,RED PLANET+,red_yellow,sabry,كاكاو,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,علي حران,علي سنجة,عمر العمر,عادل الناصر,عبدالكريم الحلفاوي,عزو قاسم,فراس الشفيع,zoal,ود البشير,ود البقعة+
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 50 (50 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,لؤي شرفي,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,محمد النور,محمد زين العابدين,ali sirag,مريخي للابد,معتز فضل الله كرار,Azhari Siddeeg,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخ والتاريخ,المريود,امجد مريخ,الصاااااقعة,انور عبدون,ابو دعاء,ابوبكرتاج السر,ايمن الطاهر,استرلينى,بكري الخواض,farandakas,جلال الزبير,خال عمر,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,حبيب العجب,حسن بدري,حسن بشير,جكنون,Jeddu,Kajouma,Kamal Satti,Musab Wadshendi,رضا الدين على عثمان,زياد-ودالفضل,سيف الدين عمر عثمان,RED PLANET+,red_yellow,sabry,كاكاو,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,علي حران,علي سنجة,عمر العمر,عادل الناصر,عبدالكريم الحلفاوي,عزو قاسم,فراس الشفيع,zoal,ود البشير,ود البقعة+



***************
هووووووووى يامنعم انا اسمى وين؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قناة الفشلين جايبة مباراة قديمة لفريقها
انها قناة تبعت جماعة الصفر وسيكون مصيرها الصفر الكبير
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*بداية الشوط الثانى
*

----------


## mohanur

*بسم الله مجراها ومرساها   منتصرين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

***************
هووووووووى يامنعم انا اسمى وين؟؟؟



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بداية الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*ضربة رأسية من شيبون
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الركنيه السابعه للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 50 (50 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,لؤي شرفي,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,محمد النور,محمد زين العابدين,ali sirag,مريخي للابد,معتز فضل الله كرار,Azhari Siddeeg,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخ والتاريخ,المريود,امجد مريخ,الصاااااقعة,انور عبدون,ابو دعاء,ابوبكرتاج السر,ايمن الطاهر,استرلينى,بكري الخواض,farandakas,جلال الزبير,خال عمر,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,حبيب العجب,حسن بدري,حسن بشير,جكنون,Jeddu,Kajouma,Kamal Satti,Musab Wadshendi,رضا الدين على عثمان,زياد-ودالفضل,سيف الدين عمر عثمان,RED PLANET+,red_yellow,sabry,كاكاو,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,علي حران,علي سنجة,عمر العمر,عادل الناصر,عبدالكريم الحلفاوي,عزو قاسم,فراس الشفيع,zoal,ود البشير,ود البقعة+ 



و انا اسمي وين يا عبد المنعم
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*غيرو المذيع . . . اخير من بتاع الشوط الاول
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*6دقائق من الشوط الثانى والنتيجه تقدم المريخ بهدف مصعب عمر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

غيرو المذيع . . . اخير من بتاع الشوط الاول



**********
لاخير  فى هذا ولا ذاك
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكور يا دفعه على الرابط
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الركنية الثامنة
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*كان ما جابو التانى كركبة الركب ما بتقيف
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

مشكور يا دفعه على الرابط



اخونا الحبيب حسين 
لا شكر على واجب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*10دقائق والنتيجه تقدم المريخ بهدف مصعب
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

كان ما جابو التانى كركبة الركب ما بتقيف



ههههههههههههههاي
ان شاء الله يجي التاني 
عشان ركبك يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ ضاغط ومسيطر سيطرة تامة
بإذن الله هناك المزيد من الأهداف المريخية
*

----------


## محمد النور

*يارب النصر للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*15دقيقه والنتيجه تقدم المريخ بهدف مصعب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ركنية تاسعة للمريخ والضغط متواصل
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الركنيه العاشره للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الركنية التاسعة
الركنية العاشرة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ركنية عاشرة وما زال الضغط متواصل
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ضغط زى الضغط
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نحتاج لعنكبة وهدف عنكباوي بإذن الله
*

----------


## farandakas

*
متعة الكورة فى المشاهدة ونحنا ماعندنا طريقة نحضرها فى الاستاد ياكافى البلاء لا عندنا تلفزيون بنقل مباريات الدورى ولا عندنا ادارة بتخلينا نشوف المباريات الافريقية 
الى متى سنظل فى هذا التخلف 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*عنكبه يستعد للمشاركه
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*عنكبة بديل لوانغا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خروج وانغا ودخول عنكبة
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*خروج وانغا ودخول عنكبه
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الركنية 11
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة farandakas
					


متعة الكورة فى المشاهدة ونحنا ماعندنا طريقة نحضرها فى الاستاد ياكافى البلاء لا عندنا تلفزيون بنقل مباريات الدورى ولا عندنا ادارة بتخلينا نشوف المباريات الافريقية 
الى متى سنظل فى هذا التخلف 



غايتو بس الله يدينا الصبر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الركنيه رقم 11 للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الركنية 12
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*خروج شيبون ودخول ضفر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خروج شيبون ودخول ضفر
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*ضفر بديل لشيبون
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*انفراد ثانى للنسور فى خطأ من سلمون
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انفراد من النسور علي مرمى جمال وربنا سترنا
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*انفراد كامل للعاب النسور اوكيكى وهدف ضائع للنسور
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*اوع من النشلة
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*فارق هدف اصلا ما نتيجة يمكن تعدل في اي وقت 
الله يستر 
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*20 دقيقة والمريخ متقدم بهدف
*

----------


## محمد النور

*ربنا يستر من اخطاء الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لا بد من الإنتباه لمثل هذه الإنفرادات من قبل الجهاز الفني
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*25 دقيقه والنتيجه مريخيه بهدف مصعب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الاعتماد على مصيدة التسلل سلاح ذو حدين 
وممكن تنهى امالنا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لن تسلم الجرة كل مرة يا مدافعي المريخ
امامكم مباراة مع فريق كبير ولا تحتمل الأخطاء
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اوكرا بديلا لجاكسون سلمون
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*اوكرا بديل لسالمون
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*اكرا بديل لسلمون
*

----------


## مغربي

*الله يجيب التاني  * مساء الخير ي صفوه
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*المرتدات كثرت على المريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*المزيع يقول كره فى منتصف الملعب خطيره للنسور ؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لماذا خلد لعيبة المريخ للنوم في الدقائق الأخيرة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لقد اصبح فريق النسور يضغط علي مرمى المريخ
وهذه مسألة خطيرة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا الله سترك ونصرك يا كريم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نصف ساعه والنتيجه كما هى مريخيه بهدف مصعب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*دخل اوكرا ولم اسمع إسمه من المذيع إطلاقاً
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وكذلك عنكبة الى الآن ضيف شرف
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الانفرادات دى هى البتكسر الركب زاتو 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*بأذن الله الهدف التاني  جاي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*فرصه ضائعه من عنكبه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عنكبة كاد أن يحرز هدف
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

عنكبة كاد أن يحرز هدف



كاد فعل دروشة مستمر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

فرصه ضائعه من عنكبه



بإذن الله الثاني والثالث
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*منصوب بالهم الظاهر علي اخره
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*صاروخ لاكرا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تهديفة اوكراوية ضائعة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اوكيكي ده يسرح ويمرح في منطقة دفاع المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*40دقيقه والنتيجه كما هى حمراء بهدف مصعب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الهدف الثاني للزعيم في الدقيقة 40 من الشوط الثاني 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عبدو يضيف الهدف الثاني للمريخ
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*مبروك
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*عبده جابر يا حلال الركب
والله بالطريقة دى حنلحق بشة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله الثالث قادم
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*سبحان اللة النسور بقى يخلينا نقراء في يسن حتى الدقيقة اربعين من الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عبدو جابر علي الأرض واللعب متوقف
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*بسمع في الاذاعة ولي هسي القون ما جا
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الحمد لله
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*فريق النسور فريق قوي ولديه لعيبة شباب ونتائجه كلها قوية

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*بأذن الله القون التالت جاي
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*فريق النسور فريق منظم يا جماعة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*استأنف الحكم اللعب
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بداية الشوط الاول لمباراة الريال وأتلتيكو مدريد وحتي الدقيقة 5 النتيجة تعادل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انتهاء الزمن الرسمي ونلعب في الوقت بدل الضائع
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الهدف الثالث رمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الثالث
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رمضان عجب والهدف الثالث
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*لسه ما ذاعوه
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الف مبروك للزعيم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبده جابر دوما حاضر
5 مباريات و5 اهداف
لله درك يافتى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نهاية المبراه بفوز مريخى عريض بثلاثيه مريخيه 
الف مبروووووووك ياصفوه
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

بإذن الله الثاني والثالث



عبد المنعم الكرة دي دخلتها قبل كده متين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الحمد لله والشكر لله
مبرووووك يا صفوة
الزعيم ماشي في الطريق الصحيح
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الحمد لله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اها بىضو تعالو عيدوها يااتحاد الهم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

عبد المنعم الكرة دي دخلتها قبل كده متين



احساس يا كمال ساتي
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*إنتو المذيع الإسمو عبودى ده خصم النقاط ولا شنو قال المريخ ارتفع الى عشرين نقطة
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مصعب عمر وعبده جابر ورمضان عجب فرسان اللقاء
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

احساس يا كمال ساتي



تسلم يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*هكذا يجب ان يكون الزعيم
ضرب الخصوم بقوة ومن غير رحمة ولا شفقة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو دعاء
					

إنتو المذيع الإسمو عبودى ده خصم النقاط ولا شنو قال المريخ ارتفع الى عشرين نقطة



حاقد يا حبيب ليس إلا
يكونش قاصد مريخ السلاطين يا ربي
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*يا جماعة اى طوبة ترفعها فى اعلام السجم ده تلقى تحتها كبسور 
ده شنو ده
*

----------


## المريود

*مبروووووك مبروووووك مبروووووك
                        	*

----------


## diaamahi

*الف مبروك عقبال الترجي
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*الف مبرووووووووووووووك ي زعماء
                        	*

----------


## sabry

*الف مبروووووك.................... اللهم انصر المريخ فوق أي ارض وتحت كل سماء
                        	*

----------


## sabry

*اللهم اكفي المريخ شر الفتن
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثلاثية نارية في عين العدو
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*حبيبنا باكمبا علق لينا يوم كدة وانغا وانغا وانغا
لامن كجاهو 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مبروووووووووووووك الانتصار ياشباااااااااب
                        	*

----------


## العماري

*مبروك وان شاءالله الترجي برضو مجندل في عقر داره
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الحمدلله
الحمدلله
الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*مبروووووووووووووووووك يا صفوة الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*الف مبروووك للزعيم ..
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*نعم نقول الحمدلله اولا واخيرا ولا تنسوا الدعاء والقرآن حصن المريخ الواقى والمانع لكل الشرور
*

----------

